# Probiotic Recommendation for Constipation



## maxell (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been suffering from constipation for more than 12 months. Based on my own research and "self-diagnosis", I've concluded that my constipation stems from "acute disbacteriosis". My gut flora, in other words, has been stripped of the good bacteria which make a normal BM possible. I can't remember a time when my BM was normal: it used to be every other BM but now, my BM is Bristol Stool Chart Type 1, exclusively, just about.I've tried everything: (1) over the counter laxatives (Citrucel, Miralax, Metamucil, MoM, mineral oil) ; (2) supplements (magnesium, fiber); (3) tea, senna; (4) Brazil nuts, sugar alcohol; (5) more water; and (6) why, a colonoscopy, thank you GI, to the tune of several thousand dollars. Nothing. No help. And in the case of fiber, actually it was probably the worst advice I ever took.The two things I haven't tried are probiotics and digestive enzymes (will try this after probiotics). Anyone have any experience with probiotics that are specifically designed for constipation (i.e., disbacteriosis)? I've read good Amazon reviews on the following products: (1) Align Digestive Care Probiotic Supplement; (2) Dr. Ohhira's - Probiotics 12 Plus Original Formula; (3) Garden of Life Primal Defense Ultra Ultimate Probiotics Formula; (4) Acidophilus Pearls Enzymatic Therapy. Anyone tried these and know whether they work for constipation? I'm also looking into getting a yogurt machine to make my own yogurt and other fermented beverages such as Kombucha and Kefir. Once you start taking probiotics, do you have to continue? Once you "grow back" your intestinal flora, do you still need probiotics?


----------



## AKD (Jan 31, 2011)

I've found PB8 to be helpful. I do take a lot more than is on the bottle (per doc's orders). I take 4-6 per day, but have had good luck with it. Most health food stores carry it. Good luck with finding the right one for you. From what I understand it sometimes takes trying different ones before finding the right one.


----------

